#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  TOR alternatives you can use

## Adiza

TOR is known for the famous darknet browser which makes you anonymous while surfing the web. Other than the TOR, there are some alternatives available for accessing the darknet.
I2P _designed and optimized for secret services, faster than TOR with completely distributed and self-organizing potential.
FREENET- COmes with two-tier safety measures: Darknet and opennet
FREEPTO- Linux based OS booted using USB disk on any computer. The data put on USB disk is mechanically encrypted.
JONDO LIVE-CD- Debian GNU/Linux bases OS; with pre-configured application to be used for web surfing, has Thunderbird, Pdigin, and other programmes.
TOX- Complete substitute for TOR. Provides private encrypted IM, video conferencing and calls that is user-friendly.
IPERDIA OS- Based on Linux, provides an unknown environment. Many applications such as p-2-p, BitTorrent, IRC chat and other can be obtainable.

----------


## Wondergirl

> TOR is known for the famous darknet browser which makes you anonymous while surfing the web. Other than the TOR, there are some alternatives available for accessing the darknet.
> I2P _designed and optimized for secret services, faster than TOR with completely distributed and self-organizing potential.
> FREENET- COmes with two-tier safety measures: Darknet and opennet
> FREEPTO- Linux based OS booted using USB disk on any computer. The data put on USB disk is mechanically encrypted.
> JONDO LIVE-CD- Debian GNU/Linux bases OS; with pre-configured application to be used for web surfing, has Thunderbird, Pdigin, and other programmes.
> TOX- Complete substitute for TOR. Provides private encrypted IM, video conferencing and calls that is user-friendly.
> IPERDIA OS- Based on Linux, provides an unknown environment. Many applications such as p-2-p, BitTorrent, IRC chat and other can be obtainable.


hi ,
Great content for web users . It prevents the sites you visits from learning your physical location ,& it lets you access sites which are blocked . 
the TOR browser lets you use Tor on windows,Mac OS X,Or Linux without needing to install any software .it can run off a USB flash drive ,comes with a pre-configured web browser to protect your anonymity ,and is self contained .

----------

